# Tapered band set



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I need help. Again








I will buy some thera band gold and I want to know how to make tapered band set. I need some strong set for hunting etc. I dont know which dimensions to use.I dont know nothing







Thats why I need help. If anyone have some video or instructions, it will be very helpfull.
Thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I cut tapered bands as attached PDF
View attachment taperd-band.pdf


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks e-shot.


----------



## 313 (Apr 20, 2011)

DukaThe said:


> thanks e-shot.


By the way if you dont' already have them, you will need a "rotary cutter" This allows for a clean cut so you don't get any tears and rips in the band thus longer life. And you also would need a self healing cutting mat. This is a rubbery mat which will make your rotary cutter blade last longer if you cut on it. And preferably a steel/metal ruler for nice straight cuts. You can find all these things on ebay or your local crafts store and so on.


----------

